# Grease Gun Storage



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

We like to do things a little bit different around here (cool-season guys going Reel Low, etc). I've found other forums discussing grease gun storage from a few years ago, but how do we store our grease guns at TLF?

I'm new to greens mowers, using grease guns and any maintenance beyond changing the blade on a rotary, so any ideas to store these things to minimize leakage all over the garage would be awesome.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just hang mine on wall by the mower. It doesn't leak that much but if it did, I I would wrap a rag around the bottom to catch the drippings.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Some greases leak more than others. But it's actually separating the oil and soap in the grease because the plunger is applying pressure on the grease. If you pull the plunger back and take the pressure off, the gun won't leak much if any.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Some greases leak more than others. But it's actually separating the oil and soap in the grease because the plunger is applying pressure on the grease. If you pull the plunger back and take the pressure off, the gun won't leak much if any.


That's a good tip and I too have noticed some greases are "wetter" than others


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Peg board on the wall. Extra tubes of grease with my tubes of stuff.


----------



## HortGuy (Aug 3, 2018)

https://www.amleo.com/magnetic-grease-gun-clips-one-pair/p/GREASECLIP/


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Came apart but u get the idea


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

I thought I was the only one with this problem. I will follow the advice of others to fix the leak, good to know.


----------

